# Phrag. Sedenii 'Candidulum' AM/AOS..... maybe???



## bwester (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok, so this was a mystery phrag till today I think. I got it from a very old grower who said he got it many years ago. He had it labeled "phrag. candidulum" of which there isnt one that I could find. However, today I ran across a Phrag. Sedenii 'Candidulum' on the net that looked an awelful lot like mine, not to mention the coincidence of the name... so, whatcha think???


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 22, 2007)

Bullseye.

Jon


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 22, 2007)

There is not an award for Phrag Sedenii 'Candidulum' AM/AOS.....

There is a Phrag Sedenii 'Candidum' HCC/AOS published in AQ 24 No. 1 page 52 with a black and white photo. Awarded in 1992 in California.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2007)

nice phrag blake


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2007)

It looks a bit to me like Sedenii x Cardinale. 

I realize that doesn't answer the question....


----------



## Roy (Mar 23, 2007)

Heather, just checked on Phragweb. Your flower seems to appear there under Sedenii, which also notes " Candidulum" as a proper name referring to Sedenii. Variety or not???? not sure.
Roy.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2007)

if you want, you can give it a am/bs
and i'll even pseudocertify it...


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 23, 2007)

decided to google it as well and came across a pic labeled Phrag. Sedenii candidulum. It was published by purebs. I just happen to know the person with that handle. Let me contact her and see what she knows about her plant with that name.


----------

